# Pssst ... make a neat stickshot



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I grew up with slingshots and used them off and on throughout my life. Except for a pellet firing slingbow I made 25 years ago, all my slingshots were natural Y shaped affairs, familiar to all of us. Perhaps it was just tradition, but I always assumed the ammo had to go between the forks. Lately I have become intrigued with the idea of a stickshot, and I set out to make one to experiment with.

Always one to avoid work, I got the bright idea of looking at various hand tools. I figured I might be able to convert some hand tool to a stickshot. The nice thing about hand tools is that they are usually made of decent quality material, and meant for a fair amount of pressure. And the tool handles are usually decently comfortable in the hand. Browsing the local hardware store, sure enough I found what I wanted ... a paint scraper. This is how I made my Paint Scraper Stick ShoT, or Pssst for short.

This is the paint scraper with which I began.









These scrapers come in various sizes. The one I bought is the smallest ... cost less than $10. The handle of this paint scraper is some sort of very tough artificial material. I know it is tough, because I have used scrapers like this in two-handed mode and applied a LOT of pressure, with no sign of tool failure. There is a double ended "blade" attached to the handle with a large screw; the nut for the screw is embedded in the backside of the handle.

The first step is to simply remove the screw and take off the blade. You will see that there are some sharp edges where the blade was. Use sandpaper to round all these edges, especially on the top. The material sands really easily, so it will only take a couple of minutes to complete the sanding. After sanding, here are the items you will need to complete the construction.










I designed the Pssst to use loops ... the loops can be made from tubes, rubber band chains or flat bands. By "loop", I mean one piece of elastic material, with ends attached to a pouch. In the photo I have a loop of rubber band chain and two loops using tubes. Next to the loops is the handle with the sharp edges rounded. Then there is a leather strap which will be doubled over a loop and attached to the handle with the screw. The handle has a convenient hole in it at the bottom, so I have included a lanyard. The grid pattern on the cutting mat is one inch squares, so you can tell dimensions readily. Here is the device assembled.









The small red rubber band in the strap is passed through two small holes in the strap and around the tube, and then tied. Its purpose is to keep the tube centered. If you do not mind adjusting the tubes after each shot, you could dispense with the center tie. Later on, if I notice excessive wear where the elastic loop contacts the strap, I will simply add a layer of large diameter tubing. Here is what it looks like at draw.









I have only just started shooting with it, and I really do like it. For me, it is much easier to handle than a standard slingshot. Now I just need to practice so that I can be reasonably accurate.

In addition to being rather compact, it is very easy to change bands on the Pssst. All you have to do is take off the screw, remove the old loop from the leather strap, replace the old loop by the new one, and replace the screw. This feature makes it very easy to experiment with different types of elastic and with different lengths ... makes it simple to switch from a cheek hold to butterfly, etc.

So, dash down to the hardware store, invest an hour of your time, and make a great little shooter!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

Outstanding! I love stuff made from other seemingly unrelated stuff (plus, I too am cheap







). Nicely done.


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Fantastic! I love it! Very elegant modification of an everyday item. Bravo!!

Is it a reasonably consistent shooter set up this way??


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Brilliant! That looks great.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Looks nice - good job


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

flippinout said:


> Fantastic! I love it! Very elegant modification of an everyday item. Bravo!!
> 
> Is it a reasonably consistent shooter set up this way??


It certainly seems to be as consistent as I am ... which is to say that it is not that easy to tell right now!!! I need to get some consistent ammo to really test it ... steel or lead balls ... which I do not have at the moment. I am still at the stage that I have to remind myself to twist the pouch when I shoot, so my shooting is certainly not intuitive ... yet. I think I also need to play around with the pocket a bit ... punch a center hole so I get consistent placement of the ammo, etc. But these things will come. So far I am really delighted with its performance.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

I like it! And the leather tab at the top of the stick is appealing too.


----------



## wildwilly (Jun 10, 2011)

I like it !!!!! Perfect solution for a project i was working on I guess I shoul pay more attention to the toole when I shop for parts.


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Good one Charls. It's inspired me to draw my own stick shot design.... right, off i go!

Oh and best of luck with it. Let us all know how you improve with it after a bit of practice will ya?

Cheers
Rapier


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

looks good little shooter


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

I love it (especially the tube attachment) and it's given me an idea. I'll get back to you on that one.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

you sir, are the McGyver of slingshot makers.


----------



## Simon uk (May 9, 2011)

BRilliant idea and lookS like it works well


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Great job!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Just a little update on th Pssst: I took it down to the beach today and started shooting stones out into the ocean, just to see how it would do. It seemed to perform reasonably well, slinging stones about an inch in diameter and larger well out. I was not trying for accuracy ... more just to get the feel of the beast. I had no problems with hand or stick hits. I was not aiming ... just shooting instinctively ... gansta style with a 90 degree twist of the pouch.

I did get some 3/8 inch steel balls and tried them out back at the house. First I punched a hole in the center of the pouch so I could position the ammo consistently in the pouch. I pinned a target on the side of a cardboard box stuffed with old clothes. I began by shooting about 50 shots or so, just to get used to it. I found that I was nervous in the house ... afraid I would break something. So I flinched a lot. And I tended to push the handle off to the left when I shot, which of course threw the shots off. After I settled a bit, I took 10 shots at 5 meters (16.5 feet) at a new target. I tried to concentrate on my stance, my breath, the hold, pointing at the target, and the release. Surprise, surprise ... I am no Bill Hays ... better looking perhaps, but not as good a shot!







(It has been quite a few years since I did any slingshot shooting.) Anyway, my 10 shots landed in a pattern with a spread of about 3.5 inches. I think the steel shot was a bit light. I have a .375 diameter ball mold, and I think I will cast some lead ammo and give that a try. At least the Pssst seemed to be consistent, which is more than I can say for myself!

I am encouraged to practice with the stick shot, as it seems to suit me. Perhaps one should think of the Pssst as a very narrow flat top pickle fork shooter ...

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## kooniu (Jul 14, 2011)

I have a similar experience with this type of sling like you Charles-shot the entirelife of the cradle. but recently I started to wonder what the stretcher with him every day and I came up with! mobile phone!

from 1:59






Your system will try to apply a clamping band


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

That was really great! I love the variety of items that can be used to make a slingshot. It looks like you are using mini-caribiners to attach the bands. I tried that but found it did not work very well. Those small ones I can find around here are made of aluminum, and they bend too easily under the force of the bands. Perhaps yours are better material.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Very clever Charles!! I like it!


----------



## kooniu (Jul 14, 2011)

Charles said:


> That was really great! I love the variety of items that can be used to make a slingshot. It looks like you are using mini-caribiners to attach the bands. I tried that but found it did not work very well. Those small ones I can find around here are made of aluminum, and they bend too easily under the force of the bands. Perhaps yours are better material.
> 
> Cheers ....... Charles


I also like to use various objects as a slingshot. slingshot made from the rack on chewing gum, with sticks disability, scissors, knife handle, and many many other items. currently works as a shop detective DIY store and check various things as a slingshot.

when it comes to these small carabins my steel and are very strong

ATB Andrew


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Game Keeper used a shoe in one of his videos as the "stick".

I for the life of me could not get even reasonably accurate with my stick shot and never mastered the wrist flip needed for pickle forks or stick shots either. Hits on the hand and wood and every shot a flier said this stick idea is a no no for me. Chalk one up for my uncoordinated wrist. I'm delighted however to see many are successful with pickle forks, very narrow forks and stick shots, none of which I am able to learn to shoot...or am not willing to spend the time relearning and adapting to them when I'm satisfied completely with "conventional forks".

I think your idea Charles of using a paint scraper was quite inventive and functional, and very economical. Frugality is a virtue.


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Hey Charles. I just saw this and like it. Do you tweak this like a pfs?


----------

